# Evidence of Family Composition...What do I put here for spouse visa?



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay, so I get to this part of the Evidence and I click the little question mark and it says:

"Please provide evidence of your family composition. This may include a certified copy of your family register or family tree."

This is fine, I can do a family tree, my family tree takes up one page on it's own whilst my husband's takes up about half a page. My question is how do I get it certified? How does the person certifying it know it's true? Doing it on one of those family tree websites just won't work, my family is complicated with half-blood family/four different dads/marriages, breakups and new realtionships of siblings/kids with different dads. It's not exactly fun nor easy doing my family tree.

Will it matter if I just skip past this? Or shall I just do a simple as I can drawing of a family tree on an a4 piece of paper and scan it in?

What have other people done for this part of the evidence, if anything at all?


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Um... I doubt this is necessary...I've never seen that anywhere as required or on a document checklist. I mean there is a lot of stuff in the online application saying "recommended" but it's pretty clear that not all of it is necessary. 
I didn't include anything like that.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, this is something they only require under specific circumstances for people from very high-risk countries, as far as I know. It's not something we ever really see mentioned here.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah okay that's good then cause I hate going through my family tree haha. I just like to over worry and double check things. Thank you both for getting back to me


----------

